# Skyline 22QRB TV size



## Exciterfan (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm looking at a 2013 Skyline 22QRB travel trailer and have not been able to find an online brochure.  Can any one tell me what size TV will fit in the swivel mounting area?

Any other info on this trailer would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2017)

Just take a tape and measure is the only advice I have to offer since I a not familiar with the Skyland


----------

